# Nikonos-v



## Leo4 (Jul 31, 2010)

Got this gem on trade a few days ago. Camera, lens, and flash. Going to send it to Southern Nikonos to get a full service done on it and hopely go snorkeling soon. I am selling the flash so if you need one let me know.


----------

